# TBT Shop Proposal/Suggestion



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

The top complaint during the restocking of collectibles seem to be:
_
"It was in my cart but then POOF the magic dragon"_

My proposal/suggestion is to remove the cart from the shop. When someone clicks purchase, it will automatically load their inventory for them to bask in the glory of their new collectible. If they would like to purchase more collectibles, they would just need to reload the shop again and repeat the process. This will minimize the amount of people buying 10+ collectibles at once but still allow you to own more than one especially if there are multiple restocks. I feel that this will maximize the disbursements of collectibles to TBT members giving everyone a better opportunity during these restocks.


*prepares flame shield*


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 30, 2014)

I second this suggestion


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 30, 2014)

This is a good idea. Except for people trying to by more then one kind of collectible. Like today, I was trying for blue and green. But I would have gotten a blue if it worked this way.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> This is a good idea. Except for people trying to by more then one kind of collectible. Like today, I was trying for blue and green. But I would have gotten a blue if it worked this way.



I bought every single one of my candies, each at a different restock period. I also have more than 1 red candy, also all bought at different restock periods. It's doable!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 30, 2014)

I think this is a good idea too.


----------



## Yookey (Oct 30, 2014)

It can backfire if you accidentally click on something though, but otherwise I like the idea.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree with some aspects of this. However, I think it would be better if you had to wait a very short amount of time before you could buy instead of having to reload the page. for example, you have to wait 1 second before you can add another one to your cart.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 30, 2014)

They're going to then get complaints that they clicked the button and they didn't get what they "purchased". Really don't see how it's going to fix the issue. Currently (at least how I look at it), with this "cart feature" and this placeholder-ish thing in it, the server has to go thru many transactions and whoever ends up slower doesn't get the item and—well, you know already. With this new thing with the instant collectible showing up in their inventory, the server still has to go thru transactions, and those who are lower in I guess you could call it the queue, they don't get it because they've ran out. Further, we're all subject to go thru the checkout, so it's not really going to fix anything IMO.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I agree with some aspects of this. However, I think it would be better if you had to wait a very short amount of time before you could buy instead of having to reload the page. for example, you have to wait 1 second before you can add another one to your cart.



the lag time already adds more than 1 second~


----------



## Dork (Oct 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> They're going to then get complaints that they clicked the button and they didn't get what they "purchased". Really don't see how it's going to fix the issue. Currently (at least how I look at it), with this "cart feature" and this placeholder-ish thing in it, the server has to go thru many transactions and whoever ends up slower doesn't get the item and—well, you know already. With this new thing with the instant collectible showing up in their inventory, the server still has to go thru transactions, and those who are lower in I guess you could call it the queue, they don't get it because they've ran out. Further, we're all subject to go thru the checkout, so it's not really going to fix anything IMO.



i agree. 

Though having to go through the check out process is annoying.
Maybe have a pop up instead asking "Purchase [item]? yes / no"
It could be quicker.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> They're going to then get complaints that they clicked the button and they didn't get what they "purchased". Really don't see how it's going to fix the issue. Currently (at least how I look at it), with this "cart feature" and this placeholder-ish thing in it, the server has to go thru many transactions and whoever ends up slower doesn't get the item and—well, you know already. With this new thing with the instant collectible showing up in their inventory, the server still has to go thru transactions, and those who are lower in I guess you could call it the queue, they don't get it because they've ran out. Further, we're all subject to go thru the checkout, so it's not really going to fix anything IMO.



They're going to get complaints either way, but this may decrease the amount they get. 

Current loads right now:
1st Load - Refreshing after the countdown timer 
2nd Load - Halloween shop - (Make Purchase)
3rd Load - Cart - (Review Purchase)
4th Load - Confirm Purchase
5th Load - Inventory

My Suggested Method:
1st Load - Refreshing after the countdown timer 
2nd Load - Halloween shop - (Make Purchase)
3rd Load -  Inventory


My method has 2 less load than the current one which will allow another person to make a purchase rather than Johnny Sheniqua buying 10+ collectibles during the 2nd/3rd load of the current method and basically buying out the stock. This is just a suggestion seeing as MOST people just want one of each color.  It's not exactly a queue that i'm suggesting here but more like giving other people (especially those with slower internets) a chance to buy a collectible while Sheniqua is in the inventory load and has to go through another load just to get back into the shop to hoard more.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I mean they're going to get complaints either way, this is just a suggestion seeing as MOST people just want one of each color.
> 
> Current loads right now:
> 1st Load - Refreshing after the countdown timer
> ...



If that's really becoming a prevalent issue the admins have the "unique" feature which means that in order to purchase it you can't have one yet. Or they could possibly implement a limit for a certain collectible (dunno how, but I think it'd be simpler than reworking vBShop coding quite some bit). And as for the queue, I only say that because of the fact that the server is going to be sent with a lot of messages/commands from computers, so I'd assume that it'd have to be backed up a bit. Unless the server is going to get an upgrade I don't think it'll be able to carry that much demand simultaneously, which is why I brought up the "queue" thing.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh, I really like this idea! Seems like a good one. I doubt anyone's really gonna accidentally buy whichever collectible. I will be so happy of this was implemented!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> If that's really becoming a prevalent issue the admins have the "unique" feature which means that in order to purchase it you can't have one yet. Or they could possibly implement a limit for a certain collectible (dunno how, but I think it'd be simpler than reworking vBShop coding quite some bit). And as for the queue, I only say that because of the fact that the server is going to be sent with a lot of messages/commands from computers, so I'd assume that it'd have to be backed up a bit. Unless the server is going to get an upgrade I don't think it'll be able to carry that much demand simultaneously, which is why I brought up the "queue" thing.



ooo okays, yeah they're already doing something like that with the birthstones, where i can't buy the october birthstone from this year if i already have 2013's.

edited my previous post~
the current way actually has 5 load periods whereas mine has only 3  (or 4 and 2 if you're excluding the inventory load since you technically own it by that point)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yookey said:


> It can backfire if you accidentally click on something though, but otherwise I like the idea.



If they accidentally clicked the wrong one, with the current method, they would have already missed out on whichever one they wanted considering it takes time to remove it from your cart.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if I agree with this. Although I don't even care about the candies anymore (I now own no candy), some people would get mad because they clicked to purchase a collectible, but it never shows up in inventory since others got to it first. It may sound like a good idea, but it's definitely like a rough race to the finish line.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 30, 2014)

I like this idea a lot.  Having gone through multiple restocks this year, this would cut down on a lot of issues.  

I guess the only administrative thing is, some people would accidentally purchase stuff, like a mailbox or something, so there might be a lot of refunding or what not.  I dont know, i am still thinking about it, so this is more of a thought exercise then a full argument.

But yeah, that would reduce the hoarding too.  Like people buying 20 of something.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 30, 2014)

Ditto 

I just posted a thread with that exact complaint (showing up in the cart and then it's gone) before seeing this!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think there should also be a limit. It's not really fair that people buy several at once, causing other potential buyers to lose out, and then resell them at high prices for profit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe this isn't a bad idea at all. It's just like shopping in AC.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> Ditto
> 
> I think there should also be a limit. It's not really fair that people buy several at once, causing other potential buyers to lose out, and then resell them at high prices for profit.



Yes, unfortunately that is how it is for most markets. I'm just hoping this could be a way to minimize (not stop) the hoarding by a little~


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel like putting something in the cart should guarantee you getting the item but that won't happen either. :/


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2014)

why not just get rid of the shop all together and then problem solved :-}


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why not just get rid of the shop all together and then problem solved :-}



they could do that too~


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 30, 2014)

Feel like altering the code for the shop would be more trouble than it's worth. If ya got a candy congrats, if ya didn't oh well ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Feel like altering the code for the shop would be more trouble than it's worth. If ya got a candy congrats, if ya didn't oh well ?\_(ツ)_/?



Yeah, i doubt the admins/mods will listen to lil ol' me but just wanted to try throwing an idea out there


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 30, 2014)

I like this idea.  I also think it would be great if a feature was added that locked your cart for x number of seconds after an item is added, thus giving the buyer enough time to actually confirm their purchase before the item disappears.  I don't know how difficult it would be to implement something like this or to reformat the shop, but it would surely put an end to all of the complaints about an empty cart upon checkout.

Either way, I'm glad I've been able to get at least three of the four candies this year.  They're such cute collectibles.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 30, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Feel like altering the code for the shop would be more trouble than it's worth. If ya got a candy congrats, if ya didn't oh well ?\_(ツ)_/?



"if ya got *a* candy" XD, more like several! So oh well to those who didn't get *a* candy because of that.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 30, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> "if ya got *a* candy" XD, more like several! So oh well to those who didn't get *a* candy because of that.



Regardless, I just think people are too invested in these collectibles. Sure they're fun and a memento of a time and whatnot but it is what it is~ If you didn't get one then there's the marketplace. It's how I got all of my collectibles ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 30, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Regardless, I just think people are too invested in these collectibles. Sure they're fun and a memento of a time and whatnot but it is what it is~ If you didn't get one then there's the marketplace. It's how I got all of my collectibles ?\_(ツ)_/?



Not everyone has enough TBT to buy them tho, so the best chance is to get them at restock :/


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 30, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Regardless, I just think people are too invested in these collectibles. Sure they're fun and a memento of a time and whatnot but it is what it is~ If you didn't get one then there's the marketplace. It's how I got all of my collectibles ?\_(ツ)_/?



Yes, but there should still be a limit and more time to react if it's showing in your cart. It really isn't fair that I pay like hundreds in TBT for a candy that JUST went for way less than that. All due to bulk purchasing. I don't find that fair, and I think more people should have an opportunity to get one.


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 30, 2014)

(A bit late to the discussion but oh well...)
I really like Sholee's idea, and what Obilvia suggested.
Everything else have been stated by mostly everyone in previous posts.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2014)

I get the feeling this wouldn't even be possible per the shop's coding unless they got someone to recode it

but its not a bad idea nonetheless


----------



## BiggKitty (Oct 31, 2014)

I have previously suggested that all collectibles are limited to only one per person from the shop, however unlike the birthstones, members if they wish to collect more, are able to buy and sell freely in the marketplace, not limited to only owning one of a type.

This would ensure fairer distribution and hopefully put an end to most of the dissatisfaction caused by current methods. The introduction of a separate shop appears to have caused extreme lagging problems, the amount of lying and cheating and general unpleasant behaviour surely should not be encouraged for future events.

Another thought would be to add unlimited stock, again only one able to be bought from the shop, but like the candies available only for a short period.

Members would be able to trade peacefully on the market for extra collectibles and there would no longer be the animosity over one person being able to grab most of a restock.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 31, 2014)

I absolutely love the idea of no cart.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, so much this.

Or prevent people from buying like 20 candies at once so everyone has a chance

*activates flame shield*


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2014)

At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there.  (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).

Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts.  But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive.  

So for example, make the yellow letter like 5,000 TBT.  It just occurred to me as I type this that that might kill the marketplace.  Hmm...

But, we can still have trading because things like eggs and candies are available only a limited amount of days out of the entire year.  And of course, feathers.  

Just throwing it out there.  For discussion.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree with this completely !!  It's the best way really


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 31, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there.  (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).
> 
> Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts.  But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive.
> 
> ...



That is actually a good idea.


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree 100% with this thread. I'd be a bit less mad if I hadn't spent 3 hours camping for a restock thrice, then it resulting in nothing _because_ of the Sheniquas ninja'ing me.
No cart for me.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there.  (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).
> 
> Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts.  But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of this too a while back, the shop should sell the rare collectibles for like 1K, 5K, 10K, 15K+ and prohibit the exchanging of ACNL bells for forum bells

that would keep it rare but at least still obtainable
and it would encourage people to post more on the forums rather than just trading ACNL bells.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I was thinking of this too a while back, the shop should sell the rare collectibles for like 1K, 5K, 10K, 15K+ and prohibit the exchanging of ACNL bells for forum bells
> 
> that would keep it rare but at least still obtainable
> and it would encourage people to post more on the forums rather than just trading ACNL bells.



Yes!  After I posted the initial comment, I was like, well, what do we do about people trading TBT/ingame bells, codes, etc.?  Since the powers that be said over and over, we are not going to monitor the conversion rate, the only other thing to do is outlaw it all together, which of course, might be met with a lot of resistance to say the least.  

However, that does bring us back to the original intent of the TBT bells, which was to encourage posting/loyalty to the forum.


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 31, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there.  (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).
> 
> Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts.  But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive.
> 
> ...





Sholee said:


> I was thinking of this too a while back, the shop should sell the rare collectibles for like 1K, 5K, 10K, 15K+ and prohibit the exchanging of ACNL bells for forum bells
> 
> that would keep it rare but at least still obtainable
> and it would encourage people to post more on the forums rather than just trading ACNL bells.



200% YES to both. That would bring upon a major overhaul to the current trading 'environment'. 
(the bells conversion could still be arranged privately though, just like any other trades, I suppose)


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like forum bells should only be used for forum things...

it should mirror the re-tail thread where people buy ACNL items, villagers but for forum bells (as well as collectibles and add-ons) not nintendo codes, steam games, other games, demo codes, other game currency, HOMEWORK (tsk tsk)

its because the forum bells have been used for a wide variety of things thats NOT pertaining to anything TBT is why i think the exchange rate went bonkers.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I feel like forum bells should only be used for forum things...
> 
> it should mirror the re-tail thread where people buy ACNL items, villagers but for forum bells (as well as collectibles and add-ons) not nintendo codes, steam games, other games, demo codes, other game currency, HOMEWORK (tsk tsk)
> 
> its because the forum bells have been used for a wide variety of things thats NOT pertaining to anything TBT is why i think the exchange rate went bonkers.



Yes, if I recall correctly, the conversion rate went nuts (upwards) when Pokemon came out and when game codes started trading.  Before that there really wasn't even that much TBT/ingame trading at all.  Like maybe 2-3 users were actively doing that.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Yes, if I recall correctly, the conversion rate went nuts (upwards) when Pokemon came out and when game codes started trading.  Before that there really wasn't even that much TBT/ingame trading at all.  Like maybe 2-3 users were actively doing that.



Yep.. thats why i think they should prohibit these types of trades~
it would decrease the exchange rate by SO much


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 31, 2014)

The TBT Marketplace sure has changed since I joined. I don't mind the idea of higher prices for collectibles but I'd never get anything. The exchange rate for IGB and TBT Bells would skyrocket.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> The TBT Marketplace sure has changed since I joined. I don't mind the idea of higher prices for collectibles but I'd never get anything. The exchange rate for IGB and TBT Bells would skyrocket.



It's already 8mil+ for 100 forum bells

MODS/ADMINS! Have you ever thought of not only prohibited giftcards but anything that's not TBT related??


----------



## catarinalucio (Oct 31, 2014)

Sholee said:


> The top complaint during the restocking of collectibles seem to be:
> _
> "It was in my cart but then POOF the magic dragon"_
> 
> ...



I agree with this soooooo much.
PLEASE SOMEONE MAKE THIS HAPPEN.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> I have previously suggested that all collectibles are limited to only one per person from the shop, however unlike the birthstones, members if they wish to collect more, are able to buy and sell freely in the marketplace, not limited to only owning one of a type.
> 
> This would ensure fairer distribution and hopefully put an end to most of the dissatisfaction caused by current methods. The introduction of a separate shop appears to have caused extreme lagging problems, the amount of lying and cheating and general unpleasant behaviour surely should not be encouraged for future events.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. :/
I mean, there's no harm in having two or three of the same collectible but I see people buying like 5. That's extremely selfish and greedy IMO.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 1, 2014)

We shouldn't make unlimited collectibles that lasts for a little time. Admins/mods want collectibles to be sought after and with unlimited collectibles for a short period of time, restocks would not be not near this crazy and the demand of collectibles will go down. But yes on the raising collectible price as it would limit the number people would buy. Also please please get rid of the cart. The shop would run much smoother. Again one per person would hinder the demand and popularity of collectibles hence admins not doing that.


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why not just get rid of the shop all together and then problem solved :-}



I like this idea.

No but really I can say that we _are_ watching and reading this thread.


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> No but really I can say that we _are_ watching and reading this thread.



But Justin, the collectible idea was yours, so you can't get rid of them


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Please Please this! 
My proposal/suggestion is to remove the cart from the shop. When someone clicks purchase, it will automatically load their inventory for them to bask in the glory of their new collectible. If they would like to purchase more collectibles, they would just need to reload the shop again and repeat the process. This will minimize the amount of people buying 10+ collectibles at once but still allow you to own more than one especially if there are multiple restocks. I feel that this will maximize the disbursements of collectibles to TBT members giving everyone a better opportunity during these restocks.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 1, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there.  (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).
> 
> Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts.  But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive.
> 
> ...



It's a good idea, even though personally I would probably never be able to afford the 5k + items. wouldn't the conversation of TBT and AC bells go even higher though? I've never brought TBT but I sometimes look into the marketplace and see the high rates.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 1, 2014)

If this happened, there would almost be no marketplace.
At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there. (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).

Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts. But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive.

So for example, make the yellow letter like 5,000 TBT. It just occurred to me as I type this that that might kill the marketplace. Hmm...

But, we can still have trading because things like eggs and candies are available only a limited amount of days out of the entire year. And of course, feathers.

Just throwing it out there. For discussion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> If this happened, there would almost be no marketplace.
> At the risk of being flamed, I will also throw another idea out there. (And again, this is a thought exercise, it's not fully formed but might make for an interesting discussion).
> 
> Make everything stocked, all the time, in unlimited amounts. *But, make "rare" collectibles super expensive*.
> ...



Whatever I highlighted isn't a very bad idea at all. I would rather spend a lot on one fresh item from the store rather than wait for months for rare items to restock little. This would prevent further lagging.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2014)

It'd be an interesting drain on the market, that's for sure. Bell prices would rise due to people wanting to purchase the collectibles, and bells would disappear from the market due to people actually purchasing said collectibles.


----------



## Mango (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It'd be an interesting drain on the market, that's for sure. Bell prices would rise due to people wanting to purchase the collectibles, and bells would disappear from the market due to people actually purchasing said collectibles.



Maybe that's not such a bad thing though. I've seen it said before that selling TBT was never intended by the mods anyway. I think you'd still get some sold from users who have all the collectables and it would incourage more posts on the forums to earn TBT as was originally intended. The rule about quality posting would still be in effect so you shouldn't get much spam, maybe at first but the mods would quickly sort that out.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

My point is if everything is in unlimited quantities and at a higher price the tbt marketplace would DISAPPEAR and collectibles will lose almost ALL it's hype. Soooo many forums have this and is not popular at all. Nobody cares about collectibles in other forums because of this. TBT is unique. They won't be sought after as they are kind of like an achievement that is available all the time. There would be no buying or selling or even trading if this happened. BUT GET RID OF THAT STUPID CART LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -

See, no one in the marketplace is selling for shop price because they are not in stock in the shop. If the shop had unlimited quantities no one would buy higher than the price in the shop there would be no point. Hence the marketplace would die.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this idea would nearly disperse the collectibles to 1-2 per person no matter how fast or slow your internet because when someone is loading another is in the shop.

My proposal/suggestion is to remove the cart from the shop. When someone clicks purchase, it will automatically load their inventory for them to bask in the glory of their new collectible. If they would like to purchase more collectibles, they would just need to reload the shop again and repeat the process. This will minimize the amount of people buying 10+ collectibles at once but still allow you to own more than one especially if there are multiple restocks. I feel that this will maximize the disbursements of collectibles to TBT members giving everyone a better opportunity during these restocks.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 2, 2014)

Love that idea 
It would make the procedure so much lighter and better!


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> My proposal/suggestion is to remove the cart from the shop. When someone clicks purchase, it will automatically load their inventory for them to bask in the glory of their new collectible. If they would like to purchase more collectibles, they would just need to reload the shop again and repeat the process. This will minimize the amount of people buying 10+ collectibles at once but still allow you to own more than one especially if there are multiple restocks. I feel that this will maximize the disbursements of collectibles to TBT members giving everyone a better opportunity during these restocks.



You have repeated this twice now word for word in your posts. It's on the very first post of this thread. It's not even your idea!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I know its sholee's I'm requoting it as it was appropriate at the time of discussion when someone brought a proposal up.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 2, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I know its sholee's I'm requoting it as it was appropriate at the time of discussion when someone brought a proposal up.



Not to be rude, but I think it would be better to quote it as not to give people the wrong idea.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes that was my mistake I was to lazy to put reply with quote.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 2, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes that was my mistake I was to lazy to put reply with quote.



I doubt it was laziness as it takes less time to click quote rather than to copy/paste.
Back to topic, hope the admins will consider this


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I doubt it was laziness as it takes less time to click quote rather than to copy/paste.
> Back to topic, hope the admins will consider this



If i was cynical i would think he was trying to get more tbt bells.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

:O


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I doubt it was laziness as it takes less time to click quote rather than to copy/paste.
> Back to topic, hope the admins will consider this



Lmao. Above is so true... Yes, I really hope something is done. Even if there is only a shop limit of  only 1 per player( as long as it's giftable)  the market won't collapse.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> You have repeated this twice now word for word in your posts. It's on the very first post of this thread. It's not even your idea!



reky



Skyfall said:


> If i was cynical i would think he was trying to get more tbt bells.



So true.

The other thing I want to mention is this: Is it even possible to remove the cart? There ARE physical limitations to what the admins can actually do with the forum extensions iirc.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> reky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not positive since I don't have access to the shop's control panel but I would hazard a guess that it would probably require a bit of code alteration if it is possible to do so.

Honestly I don't see anything wrong with the shopping cart. If you go to a real online store and put something in your cart you aren't promised that they will still have it in stock by the time you checkout. And if we use the idea suggested that once you get an item in your cart it's locked in and put so it takes out of the stock, people could just go in and put things in their cart and never buy them so then nobody can get any.

There are going to be flaws regardless of what we change or don't change.


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think things should hang around in the cart indefinitely, but what about giving a certain amount of time for someone to check-out before an item just disappears? As an example: Amazon gives like 12 minutes or so to claim an item from your cart during a "lightning deal". For TBT,  at least even a few seconds would be something. I don't think even a minute would be unreasonable.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Honestly I don't see anything wrong with the shopping cart. If you go to a real online store and put something in your cart you aren't promised that they will still have it in stock by the time you checkout.



I get what you're saying, but this is a flawed argument. As I've known and witnessed online shops that will change inventory available if a known limited number once you add the item to your cart. So they are basically reserving it for you before you checkout to give you time to browse for other items as well as checkout. Of course complications could arrive, such as miscounted inventory. But at the core, online shops do have a method to try and guarantee you the item prior to checkout, so long as you added it to your cart.



Prof Gallows said:


> And if we use the idea suggested that once you get an item in your cart it's locked in and put so it takes out of the stock, people could just go in and put things in their cart and never buy them so then nobody can get any.



Solution: Set a timer. Something like if they don't checkout within 30 second to a minute of adding the item, it automatically gets pulled out of their cart for someone else to purchase.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Avatar extension... like a purchase 150 x 150 one and not just reserve that size to staff (remember you saying it's better with the coding for it now)


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I get what you're saying, but this is a flawed argument. As I've known and witnessed online shops that will change inventory available if a known limited number once you add the item to your cart. So they are basically reserving it for you before you checkout to give you time to browse for other items as well as checkout. Of course complications could arrive, such as miscounted inventory. But at the core, online shops do have a method to try and guarantee you the item prior to checkout, so long as you added it to your cart.
> 
> 
> Solution: Set a timer. Something like if they don't checkout within 30 second to a minute of adding the item, it automatically gets pulled out of their cart for someone else to purchase.


The timer part was a good idea. Not sure how easy it would be do add to the shop.


----------

